

Parse SDK for MaxOsX - adv0r
https://www.parse.com/osx?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRonu6rBZKXonjHpfsX56%2BQvWqKylMI%2F0ER3fOvrPUfGjI4ATMZnI%2FqLAzICFpZo2FFIG%2FKGeQ%3D%3D

======
johncoltrane
Hmm, yeah…

